# Cracked Eheim Pump Cover



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Hi all
I got a used Eheim pro 2 with a setup for a 110 gallon. Well, the primer button was stuck down so I disassembled the top and found that the pump cover is cracked and broken. Now, I don't mind not being able to use this to prime the filter as I am sure there are other ways to do it. However, I'm concerned this is going to leak? Can anyone tell me if its safe to run the filter? THanks


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

i may have a spare, ill have a look tomorrow


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Thank you thats very kind - does that mean I shouldn't try to run it?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Just throwing it out there but if you need a quick fix, I can loan you an Eheim 2213 (116GPH) and an Aquaclear 110 (HOB) to "keep you runnin" 
SamB


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Have you contacted eheim for a replacement part?


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Bullet said:


> Just throwing it out there but if you need a quick fix, I can loan you an Eheim 2213 (116GPH) and an Aquaclear 110 (HOB) to "keep you runnin"
> SamB


Thanks so much but I decided to just get a new filter and put this one up for parts. Thanks so much!


----------

